# Harpactira Pulchripes Bite ? Extremely bad ?



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 20, 2017)

I heard somewhere on Y.Tube the "Golden Blue Foot Baboon" had a horrible bite with sickness and pain for over a week ? Hopefully someone can tell me something different cause otherwise theyre rather awesome looking and apparently docile !


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

Any spider of _Harpactirinae _has potent venom. They are not docile either.

So yes a bite would be just as nasty as any other old world species.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 8 | Helpful 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Hopefully someone can tell me something different cause otherwise theyre rather awesome looking an apparently docile !


If this is your first tarantula (or one of your first tarantulas), @EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 20, 2017)

I can't find a bite report but they're an old world species so the venom will probably pack quite a punch (symptoms can include but probably aren't limited to: pain, swelling, muscle spasms, nausea, vomiting, and heart palpitations).

Also, from what I gather, they're quite skittish and can be defensive at times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 20, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> If this is your first tarantula (or one of your first tarantulas), @EulersK made these videos highlighting some beginner species:


Thanks ... Got my first 2 Caribena Versicolor slings this Sunday. Already came acrosse those vids and am thinking of getting the first on the list Chromatopelma  Cyaneopubescens  soon ! Think ill try and avoid venomous ones despite the temptation of a H.Pulchripes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a versicolor and got one C cyaneopubescens.  It quickly turned into 6 gbbs.  You'll enjoy them both for sure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

All tarantulas are venemous. The bite from the versicolor and chromatopelma is not as significant as that of Harpactira.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 20, 2017)

From my experience H.Pulchripes is in general more chill than other "baboons" but the common misconception is this means they are docile, they are not... Absolutely gorgeous T's though...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 20, 2017)

Yep, bites bad, just like any OW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 20, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> All tarantulas are venemous. The bite from the versicolor and chromatopelma is not as significant as that of Harpactira.


Sorry ... I meant Extremely Venemous .. Apparently the Bite of the Caribena Versicolor is equivalent to a Wasp sting .. As far as the H.Pulchripes I  Y. Tubed that is the most Docile (slow moving) of the Baboon Family .... but still not recommended handling ... also likes to remain out in the open . Apparently it also depends on the individual spiders "personality" . Probably not a good idea selling to Minors. Not for Handling.


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Sorry ... I meant Extremely Venemous .. Apparently the Bite of the Caribena Versicolor is equivalent to a Wasp sting .. As far as the H.Pulchripes I  Y. Tubed that is the most Docile (slow moving) of the Baboon Family .... but still not recommended handling ... also likes to remain out in the open . Apparently it also depends on the individual spiders "personality" . Probably not a good idea selling to Minors. Not for Handling.


Ah I see, yes!

From my experience keeping many of this species, I can tell you that they are fairly reclusive. Unless the husbandry isnt adequate, I wouldnt put money on them being out in the open much. There are other baboon species that are usually on show more.

When it comes to temperament of H. pulchripes it obviously varies for each specimen. But I keep 4x adult females and they are all nasty as hell and 5 males that are ridiculously fast and skittish. I get threat postures from them quite easily. I have 10 juveniles and all are extremely fast, skittish and spook easy, and the same can be said for the spiderlings.

Even though beautiful they are probably not the best beginner baboon if you are looking for a calmer temperament.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tomoran (Jun 20, 2017)

I have two females that are incredibly laid back and chill. Both webbed up their enclosures and sit right out in the open all day (even though I gave them plenty of room to burrow and hide). As slings they were a bit more skittish and secretive, but they've apparently grown out of that behavior. That said, a buddy of mine had a male that was a complete maniac. Temperaments can differ between specimens. Overall, it sounds like these guys are one of the more calm Old World species, but they would still pack a heck of a bite if threatened. A gorgeous spider deserving of respect and caution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

If you want a baboon with calmer temperament, look into _Harpactira_ _namaquensis, Harpactira cafreriana _or _E. pachypus_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## cold blood (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Sorry ... I meant Extremely Venemous .. Apparently the Bite of the Caribena Versicolor is equivalent to a Wasp sting .. As far as the H.Pulchripes I  Y. Tubed that is the most Docile (slow moving) of the Baboon Family .


Dont try to learn ANYTHING from you tube....its like learning island survival by watching gilligans island.

Theres no such thing as a slower moving OW....theyre quite fast....even big bulky OWs like P. muticus are ridicolously fast.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Award 1


----------



## Moonohol (Jun 20, 2017)

Tomoran said:


> I have two females that are incredibly laid back and chill. Both webbed up their enclosures and sit right out in the open all day (even though I gave them plenty of room to burrow and hide). As slings they were a bit more skittish and secretive, but they've apparently grown out of that behavior. That said, a buddy of mine had a male that was a complete maniac. Temperaments can differ between specimens. Overall, it sounds like these guys are one of the more calm Old World species, but they would still pack a heck of a bite if threatened. A gorgeous spider deserving of respect and caution.


Yup, my H. pulchripes is relatively "calm" as well, but it'll still throw up a threat posture when I go to fill its water dish up, haha. They don't seem to be quite as psycho as a lot of other baboons (like Pterinochilus spp., though I don't own any of those yet), but they definitely aren't docile by any stretch of the imagination.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tomoran (Jun 20, 2017)

> Yup, my H. pulchripes is relatively "calm" as well, but it'll still throw up a threat posture when I go to fill its water dish up, haha. They don't seem to be quite as psycho as a lot of other baboons (like Pterinochilus spp., though I don't own any of those yet), but they definitely aren't docile by any stretch of the imagination.


I've gotten two threat poses from mine, and both came when a cricket hopped onto them, startling them. Besides that, they've been sweethearts. That said, I wouldn't label the species as "docile"...I just have two very chill specimens.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 20, 2017)

I wonder why everyone else has 'chill' specimens but me? Maybe I have all the nasty ones?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Moonohol (Jun 20, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I wonder why everyone else has 'chill' specimens but me? Maybe I have all the nasty ones?


This is why it's important to have as many baboon spp. as possible...... to make sure you get some with a seriously rude attitude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 20, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> If you want a baboon with calmer temperament, look into _Harpactira_ _namaquensis, Harpactira cafreriana _or _E. pachypus_


Not necessarily looking for a Baboon . I seem to be developing an obsession for the more colourful species . Though I suppose that is more or less pointless if they hide away 90% of the time ... Not too venomous would be a plus ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 20, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> I wonder why everyone else has 'chill' specimens but me? Maybe I have all the nasty ones?


It's that Glasgow air lmao

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Not necessarily looking for a Baboon . I seem to be developing an obsession for the more colourful species . Though I suppose that is more or less pointless if they hide away 90% of the time ... Not too venomous would be a plus ...


Why not look into getting Phormictipus or Pamphobeteus? Everybody in the hobby seems to love them! Males are extremely colourful and big, females get huge and long lived... My two favourite genus...ses lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Thanks ... *Got my first 2 Caribena Versicolor slings this Sunday*. Already came acrosse those vids and am thinking of getting the first on the list Chromatopelma  Cyaneopubescens  soon ! Think ill try and avoid venomous ones despite the temptation of a H.Pulchripes.


Yeah, I'd hold fire on getting the H. pulchripes until you have more experience. 



Rabid Mouse said:


> Not necessarily looking for a Baboon . *I seem to be developing an obsession for the more colourful species *. Though I suppose that is more or less pointless if they hide away 90% of the time ... Not too venomous would be a plus ...


There are plenty of colourful NW species that stay out in the open pretty much all the time, are much less skittish/defensive and won't potentially send you to the ER if they tag you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 20, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Already came acrosse those vids and am thinking of getting the first on the list Chromatopelma  Cyaneopubescens  soon ! Think ill try and avoid venomous ones despite the temptation of a H.Pulchripes.





Rabid Mouse said:


> As far as the H.Pulchripes I  Y. Tubed that is the most Docile (slow moving) of the Baboon Family .... but still not recommended handling ...


_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is a great species. It is colorful (in fact, it goes through several beautiful color phases as it grows), creates interesting webbing, and is usually out on display. However, they are a little faster and more skittish than the typical starter terrestrial, so I wouldn't recommend handling them at all. (You will want to do cage maintenance with tongs to prevent exposure to urticating hairs.)

If you want a tarantula that you can _occasionally_ handle, I would look for something in _Euathlus_, _Grammostola_, or _Brachypelma_.

We actually don't recommend handling at all, as it provides no benefit to the tarantula but subjects it to risk of injury or escape. (Not handling also has the benefit of greatly reducing the opportunities to be bitten or haired.) However, if you do it safely (no more than a couple of inches above a soft surface and with a catch cup handy) and _very infrequently_, the risks are generally manageable with these species.

Keep in mind that a tarantula is an animal that can't be tamed, so there is always an element of unpredictability. It's also possible to end up with an individual that is more defensive than what is typical for its species. Lastly, temperament can change between molts, so a docile tarantula might become more defensive or skittish as it grows.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 20, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ is a great species. It is colorful (in fact, it goes through several beautiful color phases as it grows), creates interesting webbing, and is usually out on display. However, they are a little faster and more skittish than the typical starter terrestrial, so I wouldn't recommend handling them at all. (You will want to do cage maintenance with tongs to prevent exposure to urticating hairs.)
> 
> If you want a tarantula that you can _occasionally_ handle, I would look for something in _Euathlus_, _Grammostola_, or _Brachypelma_.
> 
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly but people will handle, I get an urge to do it still, especially new arrivals lol... I wouldn't recommend a Euathlus sling though, ive heard they outlive trees lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Jun 20, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> My two favourite genus...ses lol


Genera. But I got what you mean

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 21, 2017)

sasker said:


> Genera. But I got what you mean


lol


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Not necessarily looking for a Baboon . I seem to be developing an obsession for the more colourful species . Though I suppose that is more or less pointless if they hide away 90% of the time ... Not too venomous would be a plus ...


If you're up for a dwarf species there's not many terrestrials more colourful than the _Dolichothele diamantinensis. _Another one that is crazy colourful is the _Pterinopelma sazimai_ - mine are always out on display and their venom is most likely similar to other NW terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> If you're up for a dwarf species there's not many terrestrials more colourful than the _Dolichothele diamantinensis. _Another one that is crazy colourful is the _Pterinopelma sazimai_ - mine are always out on display and their venom is most likely similar to other NW terrestrials.


Thanks ... Nice looking Spiders D.Diamantinensis "Brazillian Blue Dwarf  Beauty " and P.Sazimai  "Brazillian Blue"  ... Ill have to look into them .... Any idea on bite severity ,hair, temperament ?



Shampain88 said:


> Why not look into getting Phormictipus or Pamphobeteus? Everybody in the hobby seems to love them! Males are extremely colourful and big, females get huge and long lived... My two favourite genus...ses lol









Shampain88 said:


> Why not look into getting Phormictipus or Pamphobeteus? Everybody in the hobby seems to love them! Males are extremely colourful and big, females get huge and long lived... My two favourite genus...ses lol


Excellent suggestion ... Some awesome looking spiders ....  Venom levels , Hair ?   Nice pics in gallery ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Thanks ... Nice looking Spiders D.Diamantinensis "Brazillian Blue Dwarf  Beauty " and P.Sazimai  "Brazillian Blue"  ... Ill have to look into them .... Any idea on bite severity ,hair, temperament ?


_Dolichothele diamantinensis_ is fast and skittish, but once it has established a web retreat, it tends to go there when startled. (Mine is basically a pet web.) I didn't find any information about bites. It has no urticating hairs.

A post I wrote with information about this species.













A Handsome Dandy (♂ Dolichothele diamantinensis 2.25")



__ Ungoliant
__ Feb 21, 2017
__ 4
__
brazilian blue dwarf tarantula
brazilian blue tarantula
diamantinensis
dolichothele
dolichothele diamantinensis
juvenile male
male
oligoxystre diamantinensis
wallflower




						Wallflower, my 2.25" male Dolichothele diamantinensis.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> View attachment 243977
> View attachment 243978
> View attachment 243979
> 
> ...


Venom is less significant than OW and in my experience the hairs aren't bad, kinda like the itch from hairs after a haircut but we're all different...
Here's my boy (Zelda) Pamphobeteus Vespertinus who is a MM and sadly starting to slow down  


I wouldn't recommend handling them but as I say he's quite slow these days..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 22, 2017)

May I add that Phormictipus should NEVER be handled, they are moody buggers lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Venom is less significant than OW and in my experience the hairs aren't bad, kinda like the itch from hairs after a haircut but we're all different...
> Here's my boy (Zelda) Pamphobeteus Vespertinus who is a MM and sadly starting to slow down
> View attachment 243986
> 
> I wouldn't recommend handling them but as I say he's quite slow these days..


Awesome Spider !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThisMeansWAR (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Thanks ... Nice looking Spiders D.Diamantinensis "Brazillian Blue Dwarf  Beauty " and P.Sazimai  "Brazillian Blue"  ... Ill have to look into them .... Any idea on bite severity ,hair, temperament ?


They are both new world terrestrials so I am assuming that the venom is similar to other in the same category - "not medically significant" as they say. I have only had the D. diamantinensis for a couple of days so I don't have any personal experience other than that they're crazy fast. And like @Ungoliant mentioned - no urticating hairs! As for the P. sazimai mine are only 3" so they might change temperament when adults but for now they don't seem very defensive. I've only seen them throw a threat pose a couple of times but only towards prey, not towards me.



Shampain88 said:


> Venom is less significant than OW and in my experience the hairs aren't bad, kinda like the itch from hairs after a haircut but we're all different...
> Here's my boy (Zelda) Pamphobeteus Vespertinus who is a MM and sadly starting to slow down


That is an amazing spider mate, really gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 22, 2017)

ThisMeansWAR said:


> That is an amazing spider mate, really gorgeous.


Thanks


----------



## boina (Jun 22, 2017)

Am I the only one who has a docile, always out and on display, D. diamantinensis ? She only moves fast when food is involved, otherwise she's pretty relaxed . Very recommendable.
Here she is, shortly after a rehouse, meaning she hadn't had time to put up new web.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Ah I see, yes!
> 
> From my experience keeping many of this species, I can tell you that they are fairly reclusive. Unless the husbandry isnt adequate, I wouldnt put money on them being out in the open much. There are other baboon species that are usually on show more.
> 
> ...


Lol...NOW you tell me?? I ordered one of those demons of yours! 
JK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 22, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Lol...NOW you tell me?? I ordered one of those demons of yours!
> JK


I will have a word with it before departure. Best behaviour, I promise 



boina said:


> Am I the only one who has a docile, always out and on display, D. diamantinensis ? She only moves fast when food is involved, otherwise she's pretty relaxed . Very recommendable.
> Here she is, shortly after a rehouse, meaning she hadn't had time to put up new web.
> 
> View attachment 243994


Yes.





Shampain88 said:


> Venom is less significant than OW and in my experience the hairs aren't bad, kinda like the itch from hairs after a haircut but we're all different...
> Here's my boy (Zelda) Pamphobeteus Vespertinus who is a MM and sadly starting to slow down
> View attachment 243986
> 
> I wouldn't recommend handling them but as I say he's quite slow these days..


Hes lovely mate. I have a Phormictopus that looks like him

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Shampain88 (Jun 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Hes lovely mate. I have a Phormictopus that looks like him
> View attachment 243999


 That's a cracker mate! Very similar!


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 22, 2017)

These go through different colour changes ? Hopefully ?


----------



## cold blood (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Any idea on bite severity





Rabid Mouse said:


> Venom levels


Op, these concerns actually made me chuckle a little bit.

Here's a *hard and fast* rule...NW have mild venom (Psalmopeous have stronger venom and are really the lone exception, although certainly not medically significant _at all_...just painful)....OW do _not_ have mild venom, with the vast majority possessing what one might deem medically significant venom.

OWs have no urticating hairs...almost *ALL* NWs have them (as you are no doubt fully aware).  How bad a species is will be dependent on the individual keeper....For instance, I am particularly vulnerable to A. avic hairs...most are not...Nhandu hairs don't really bother me, but they drive* a lot* of people bonkers.

What you should be asking with regards to hairs is their propensity for flicking...while it is also an individual variance...there are also some species known to be pretty crazy about it...like B. boehmei or T. ockerti for example.



Shampain88 said:


> That's a cracker


You mean...like...a white guy??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 22, 2017)

cold blood said:


> You mean...like...a white guy??


Glasgow gentleman: "That's a cracker"

Translation: "That is a stunning one"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## cold blood (Jun 22, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Glasgow gentleman: "That's a cracker"
> 
> Translation: "That is a stunning one"


Ha, *totally* different meaning here in the states.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> (urticating hairs):...*ALL* NWs have them


Except for Psalmopoeus. And Tapinauchenius. And Holothele/Neoholothele. And D.diamantinensis, iirc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Op, these concerns actually made me chuckle a little bit.
> 
> Here's a *hard and fast* rule...NW have mild venom (Psalmopeous have stronger venom and are really the lone exception, although certainly not medically significant _at all_...just painful)....OW do _not_ have mild venom, with the vast majority possessing what one might deem medically significant venom.
> 
> ...


Usefull information  ... I think ill leave off the OWs then  ... Think I might be unpopular if it escaped to the neighbours and bit their little kid  ?  A week of Pain and Puking doesent sound too much fun and the Boss man probably wont be too understanding of taking off work to Suffer from "self inflicted" bite   ?  Got some D.Diaamentinensis in my sight ( 1 to 1,5 cm .... ) Possbly 1 or 2 Cyriocosmos Chicoi ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Jun 23, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Usefull information  ... I think ill leave off the OWs then


There are plenty of beautiful New World species to enjoy that won't give you crippling pain if you are bitten.

Everyone has to decide for himself what level of risk is personally acceptable. You aren't less of (or more of) a keeper just because you don't have (or do have) Old World species in your collection.

Reactions: Like 2 | Award 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 23, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> There are plenty of beautiful New World species to enjoy that won't give you crippling pain if you are bitten.
> 
> Everyone has to decide for himself what level of risk is personally acceptable. You aren't less of (or more of) a keeper just because you don't have (or do have) Old World species in your collection.


After a bit more looking around there does seem to be tons of awesome, colourful New Worlds  ... Just living in Germany the Harpactira Pulchripes would have been cheaper then in most countries, as the  first ones were smuggled here and I do originally come from South Africa ,so it would have been nice to have a South African Spider that looks Awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moonohol (Jun 23, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> After a bit more looking around there does seem to be tons of awesome, colourful New Worlds  ... Just living in Germany the Harpactira Pulchripes would have been cheaper then in most countries, as the  first ones were smuggled here and I do originally come from South Africa ,so it would have been nice to have a South African Spider that looks Awesome.


If you really want an H. pulchripes, just work your way up to it. Once you feel comfortable with basic NWs, move on to a Psalmo or Tapi. After getting acclimated to their speed and skittishness, it's really not far of a leap to the baboon spiders. H. pulchripes are seriously awesome... it's well worth putting in the work to keep one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 23, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> After a bit more looking around there does seem to be tons of awesome, colourful New Worlds  ... Just living in Germany the Harpactira Pulchripes would have been cheaper then in most countries, as the  first ones were smuggled here and I do originally come from South Africa ,so it would have been nice to have a South African Spider that looks Awesome.


Awesome place to hail from 

.. but Germany would certainly not be one of the cheapest place to get Harpactira pulchripes. Full of crooks over there

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (Jun 23, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Awesome place to hail from
> 
> .. but Germany would certainly not be one of the cheapest place to get Harpactira pulchripes. Full of crooks over there


Hey, come on, there are some really nice and fair breeders over here, too!! You just need to know who it is...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jun 23, 2017)

boina said:


> Hey, come on, there are some really nice and fair breeders over here, too!! You just need to know who it is...


Oh I agree completely! But when it comes to the baboon breeders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 23, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> I heard somewhere on Y.Tube the "Golden Blue Foot Baboon" had a horrible bite with sickness and pain for over a week ? Hopefully someone can tell me something different cause otherwise theyre rather awesome looking and apparently docile !


They are as docile as a Great White Shark, have fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Except for Psalmopoeus. And Tapinauchenius. And Holothele/Neoholothele. And D.diamantinensis, iirc.


I glossed right over that...good catch hun

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jun 23, 2017)

viper69 said:


> They are as docile as a Great White Shark, have fun!


Somewhere I heard that the people who dive with great whites avoid the ones that attack the boat till theyre toothless , and try their luck with calmer ones ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## darkness975 (Jun 24, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Somewhere I heard that the people who dive with great whites avoid the ones that attack the boat till theyre toothless , and try their luck with calmer ones ?


Ich habe das nie gesehen  

Regarding your inquiry: better to play it safe than sorry.  If you have to wonder too much about hypothetical situations it might be best to hold off until you relocate at some point or things change.  

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jun 25, 2017)

Rabid Mouse said:


> Somewhere I heard that the people who dive with great whites avoid the ones that attack the boat till theyre toothless , and try their luck with calmer ones ?


You heard wrong. To be fair they are not mindless eating machines. As an apex predator they are beautiful animals. Unfortunately little is known about their behavior. The way they see if something is food, is by taking a test bite. For people, that test bite results in death more often than not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 14pokies (Jun 25, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Except for Psalmopoeus. And Tapinauchenius. And Holothele/Neoholothele. And D.diamantinensis, iirc.


You beat me too it ...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Rabid Mouse (Jul 5, 2017)

Shampain88 said:


> Venom is less significant than OW and in my experience the hairs aren't bad, kinda like the itch from hairs after a haircut but we're all different...
> Here's my boy (Zelda) Pamphobeteus Vespertinus who is a MM and sadly starting to slow down
> View attachment 243986
> 
> I wouldn't recommend handling them but as I say he's quite slow these days..


What are the lifespans of Males .... Females ?


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jul 30, 2018)

My male was 1 inch when I got him in January. He hooked out yesterday.  Generally, I feed mine when they exhibit signs of hunger.  The temperment is that he's wicked fast. I've seen him throw the occasional threat posture if a feeder surprises him but not one single sign of aggression to me. 

My L klugi has thrown threat postures when her hide got to small.

My T stirmi has thrown multiple hissy fits, far more defensive.

My male is only at most 4 inches long.  It'll be interesting getting him packed up for shipping, which will be the very first time.

In my opinion, they are a good second terrestrial, especially if your first one was a very pouncy or defensive NW.

Start with a sling and grow with the spider & you'll be just fine.

They are worth every penny and very easy to keep.

This is a dry spider so never overflow the water dish.  If you notice mold, change out the substrate as soon as possible.

Make sure you lift the water dish out and detach any webbing or it'll wick water away into the substrate.

Basically, just keep it like a rose hair.  If you start with a Lasiodora species and observe the high feeding response, you'll have the fundamentals.

Use barriers like large totes in bathroom etc whenever you rehouse & never ever ever handle them.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jul 31, 2018)

Rabid Mouse said:


> I heard somewhere on Y.Tube the "Golden Blue Foot Baboon" had a horrible bite with sickness and pain for over a week ? Hopefully someone can tell me something different cause otherwise theyre rather awesome looking and apparently docile !


I’d advise not petting the tarantula, it’s easy to get bit. If you got one that’s aggressive most of my old worlders are more skittish .
My nhando chromatus are just as angry usually as my obt. had many threats from this species my males have been exceptional mad.
Means leave me alone haha, that’s how most all adult baboons act.
All dependable on then specimen my L klugi is docile his was mean.
Different T different personalities, but a docile T when provoked will bite . They get mood swings even .


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jul 31, 2018)

A paintbrush and catch cup are your friends, best of all friends actually.

If you go to dark den's website on YouTube, he has methods that are foolproof for transferring and dealing with fast tarantulas.






Tom Moran also demonstrates how to use the cupping method.

One additional trick I use, not sure how many others do, is to use temperature.

Obtain an ice cooler big enough to fit the entire enclosure or whatever the tarantula is contained with inside.

Obtain an accurate digital thermometer.

Fill the cooler about one quarter full with cool water. Add ice and mix until you get it down to 60 degrees.  Remove any remaining ice and measure it again. If it's colder, slowly add warm water and mix.  Place the entire enclosure inside for 3 to 5 hours. You might have to use styrofoam blocks to keep water from physically getting inside.

For the new enclosure, warm up whatever hide you are going to use between 90 to 100 degrees. If the hide is small enough, you can simply throw it down your shirt.

Place the warm objects into the T's cage. Immediately transfer the tarantula to it's new enclosure & guide it to the warm object.

The T will stop and hang out for at least a minute or so, plenty of time to close the door.

The object will cool quickly and that temp isn't high enough to cause harm since no extra heat is being added. It's no different then someone walking around with a tarantula on their shoulder or head, except there's no escape or fall hazards.

Alternatively, you can use a cool night in place of a cooler.


----------



## Dannica (Aug 1, 2018)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I’d advise not petting the tarantula, it’s easy to get bit. If you got one that’s aggressive most of my old worlders are more skittish .
> My nhando chromatus are just as angry usually as my obt. had many threats from this species my males have been exceptional mad.
> Means leave me alone haha, that’s how most all adult baboons act.
> All dependable on then specimen my L klugi is docile his was mean.
> Different T different personalities, but a docile T when provoked will bite . They get mood swings even .


Since this thread is over a year old, and the user hasn’t been seen since September of 2017, I have a feeling they probably figured it out by now.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Aug 2, 2018)

Dannica said:


> Since this thread is over a year old, and the user hasn’t been seen since September of 2017, I have a feeling they probably figured it out by now.


Another zombie thread? R.I.P. op vanished


----------



## Iamconstantlyhappy (Sep 1, 2020)

Does anyone have any reports of "teleportation" in regards to H. pulchripes?  Or of one running up the tongs and onto the keeper's body?


----------



## viper69 (Sep 1, 2020)

Iamconstantlyhappy said:


> Does anyone have any reports of "teleportation" in regards to H. pulchripes?  Or of one running up the tongs and onto the keeper's body?


It’s an OW, it’s a fast species.

All Ts can run up tongs and onto a person- this is why we don’t recommend them in proximity to the T

From NW to OW it happens all the time

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kingshockey (Sep 1, 2020)

Rabid Mouse said:


> I heard somewhere on Y.Tube the "Golden Blue Foot Baboon" had a horrible bite with sickness and pain for over a week ? Hopefully someone can tell me something different cause otherwise theyre rather awesome looking and apparently docile !


the venom i dont know about, docile you wont know until you have one of your own i have had two ts total opposite of what everyone said they were like


----------

